# S&W .40 Semi



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I've been wanting a .40 cal Glock for awhile now, but dont and wont have the extra change to spend on something I dont really need. I saw a .40 cal S&W semi auto at a big box sotre for around 250.00. I have a S&W .357 revolver that I love, but am unfamiliar with any semi handguns? I'm not concerned about bells and whistels, but is the S&W reliable? Anyone here own one?


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

is it the m&p?


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

You're probably talking about the S&W Sigma 40. I have one, and it's been completely flawless for me, never had a malfunction putting at least 300 rounds through it. They had a review of this Sigma 40 on Shooting USA, and it got good marks and was a recommended buy. The Glock lovers will tell you not to buy it, but I am glad I bought mine, I like the gun.

Ed


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sigma are a great gun just they tried to follow something that has the market cornered.It is a great gun and for the money it will not be beat at all !!!


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

Not a fan of the Sigma. but some like it.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I'm pretty knowledgable when it comes to rifles, shotguns, bows, and revolvers, but all I know about semi hanguns is that I want one.


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sigma are a great gun just they tried to follow something that has the market cornered.It is a great gun and for the money it will not be beat at all !!!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

hey rob, what do you think about sigmas? 

gator - if you want a glock - save and wait. if you go with a sigma, it's not even close to what a glock is. if you just want it to go shoot a little and just to have one, maybe a sigma is good for you. but down the road when you get a chance to handle a glock, you'll see what i mean. 

you can find a lot of good deals on glocks on the forum, fyi. maybe not $250, but far less than a new one.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

its all in what works for you....I can not group very well with the Glocks I've tried but could always supprise my self with the Sigma 40, it was my knock around gun until some POS stole it outta my truck in June!


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Good gun for the money, I had zero problems out of the one I owned. Good conceal carry gun for me.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Good value handgun for the cost. The only thing I don't like about them is that the trigger is a little heavy.


----------



## redeyes (Jan 14, 2008)

I love mine.It has never jammed. For the money, it can't be beat. 
I keep mine in the truck...if it gets stolen I won't be out but $250.


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

did you buy it? i have a offer on here for a great S&W 40 cal not sigma with laser grips


----------

